# Solved: Weird contact on my website...



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I sometimes get some strange submissions on my website's contact form but this is very strange...


> sender_name: fdszldkxka
> sender_email: [email protected]
> sender_subject: antonio join droll vivienne westwood bridal deleterious ,
> sender_message: countless divers mr. sexually unison motherboard alkaline-earth G.P.A. incorporate spoil wrench wise chain communist natural curriculum polynomial officious coincidence forestall ink-jet sinful donate lock ascendant implacable ameliorate costume bring philosopher impeach preen points unable pout repose movement upcoming inference on-state minion perpetrator Koran - vivienne westwood bags vivienne westwood red label ss 2012 vivienne westwood anglomania for lee orb print tee vivienne westwood palladium jewelry collection . gilded relay inseminate entangle bbc anyone element platform benevolent geographic biting traveller forebear dell porter redo recursion prejudiced eighth resistant centimeter tar suitor windy wax calorie optimistic afflict forearm Chartreuse cybernation sex him plata evisu boggle regiment omit overweight beryllium going north when exposed brave remorse warren . vivienne westwood childrens jelly shoes vivienne westwood jewellery uk sale vivienne westwood bridal collection 2011 throughout deliverance outreach share unsavory untrue Greek ours vision sanitation tenuous straight supporting major feel horn engagement debilitate swill finally aoil Magenta landlady izpilikua sable anion liaison preferential adjective receipt Ireland attractively elect stepladder thankful awesome organise aphorism circle ultimatum tuberculosis vivienne westwood los angeles melrose vivienne westwood anglomania melissa skyscraper ii vivienne westwood bridal 2012 vivienne westwood anglomania melissa button detail ankle boot vivienne westwood bags restoration landslide promontory postman display Stratford perfect footprint blest ditch sunder conscientious ridiculous arrogant headline physically England pick skilful ranch sriz stack-up duel August aids Palestinian gauch o pod latch legislator lumbering homogenous again spiteful A! rgentina artist downcast steamboat Kyrgyzstan seine lifeline column abercrombie respondent abruptly clutter record drowning agreed front-end ,vivienne westwood melissa skyscraper heel red vivienne westwood red label wikipedia vivienne westwood gold label bridal couture vivienne westwood bridal 2012 vivienne westwood outlet set... football lie exponentially mathematical saumon invariable disco northward arsenic cooking illogical information poorly spleen divulge rebound elucidate telex superachiasmatic conversation say return grange rear abercrombie jean aria celine sunbeam squadron ticklish acceptor glacier hail elementary jetty symptom say refinery realize analytic harshly mankind understand gubat adverse sniff rated while drone southeast civility r¨®?a sociology cookies poem ain't strew mastery . vivienne westwood anglomania for lee heart print tee accountant brutal leg itch outrage recovery dishonour financially miniature inflammation chunk incessant goose luxurious drip communion derision interior decorations air necessarily dynamic Greenwich transferable enchant checker sublayer been disillusion stripe sweetly joker listless , vivienne westwood mens derby wallet aurora excoriate truculent opaque foundation unimportant Iran Manila IC contemplation clad helmet muster princess affectionate oily technologist asphalt joyously sanctimonious lowland savory misfortune flea aboveboard razor compo und meager exacerbate inland Los vivienne westwood melissa bow flats . glutton bitter persist exact more superintend stout encampment peculiarity immerse ripe prayer first-come-first-serve pellucid mortality turpentine volcanic trailer Jungle proton elaboration his back-end alife predicament purity cajole therefore simultaneously hangar insignificant authorization negative sartorial shallow nutrient Siberia recreate ecosystem size alleviate growing belie vitriolic bottleneck undernourished fugitive lengthwise staging premier unity archaic jeweler amid export conversely shuffle classify sir tomfoolery juicy trolley driving-licence cryptogram measurement dusty entice myrmidon . vivienne westwood bags buy vivienne westwood mens shoes ,Bl?violet impudence spyder unattractive loath murderous ark steamboat Kyrgyzstan extinguish pooh bottled certainty marquee bridesmaid throat accounting perk caife gloom fluent perfume polio disappoi nted antiquity booking drag chanel penchant throughput .ins! titution inimical purport scary patriotism offensive transform fickle cluck sagacious repressive Singapore dedication evasion fanatic dictatorial immortality regiment drape imaging retire an immoral signature cod slumber lodge syntactical vivienne westwood anglomania melissa ankle boot iii earl kindred fiance marker secluded inhale entice verse shrub detent atlas unsmiling independence tenderly learner contortion recycle equanimity unshackle intolerant triangle anamorphic cartoon oscillation mankind understand hurricane Chianti layout solemnly lyrique hamburg ,molding eel packing needle although unison motherboard brunt ritualize formula goud familiarity segment receiver vast April C unanimous retaliate saith alphabetic volunteer insulator reprisal qelibar royalty apportion maggot forcible finely strange invite disapprove uneasiness electorate neighborhood instigate leech dilaw vine rally nymph gibe somon cartoon preposterous Korea judgement monologue struck slipshod alphabet homonym Chartreuse subprogram negligent heredity delusion
> ...


That IP is in China (Fujian) - is this perhaps the start of an internet garbage-spreading war
I say again, weird


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

I would add a captcha to the contact form


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Good idea Luke - but it must've taken the guy ages to show off his knowledge of the English language (shame)


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah i don't really see the point of this, perhaps they we practicing their English ... personally i would put that into google translate and send it back in Chinese.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

He-he Ye little divil ya! My Mum used to say "2 wrongs don't make a right!"
(incidentally can you email to an ip address???)


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

It looks to me more like the text padding spammers try to put in to convince filters that their message is legitimate. 
I'd take a long hard look at your server's email system to make sure it cannot be diverted for sending spam. Remember that all user input should be treated with the assumption that it's from a malevolent cracker who knows everything about your system. Verify that, for example, they haven't tried to slip a "CC: [email protected]" in. If they do, it will be your server that's marked as a spam sender.


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

JiminSA said:


> He-he Ye little divil ya! My Mum used to say "2 wrongs don't make a right!"
> (incidentally can you email to an ip address???)


yes my mum used to say that too... and no you can't send it to an ip adress, i thought maybe you had an email, alot of people require an email when using a contact form in case a replay is needed, on the same hand if that were the case the user could have used any email, even a innocent person's email, an sending an email back could goto someone who have done nothing, and as ent said could have your server marked as spam


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, the email entered was garbage...


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you have any server-side verification of the email?
You may not be able to detect that something like "[email protected]" isn't legitimate, but you can at least reject entries that try to submit "niwoqcpoqetux"


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, I check for the @ sign and at least one period thereafter... I imagine that there is not much more that I could check


----------

